# audio software and sound suggestions



## slash (Aug 17, 2007)

A two part question...

Does anyone know of any good, free or free to try, audio editing software? I need it to have multiple lines or tracks of audio, so I can overlap sounds. Such as, wind howling and bug noises, at the same time. I also want to be able to add effects to the music such as, sratchy record sounds, static noise, etc.

Next, I need some suggestions for sound in our rooms this year. Here's what we got so far, let me know what you guys think, and what has worked for you:

Lobby / Parlor: Scratchy, classical piano music.

"Outside" - Wind howling

Crypt- Bugs, whispers

Catacombs - Generic haunted house music, or maybe that creepy Enya song , Boadicea is it?

Laser Tunnel- Swirling screams

Also, what do you guys use to play the sounds? We've been using MP3 players attached to small computer speaker systems. 

Thanks!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I've been using this for4-5 years.

http://audacity.sourceforge.net/


----------



## slash (Aug 17, 2007)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I've been using this for4-5 years.
> 
> http://audacity.sourceforge.net/


Just downloaded, will play around w/ it. Thanks!


----------



## TommaHawk (Sep 18, 2007)

Audacity is great - I've had a blast with it. Some suggestions:
Outside: wind and thunder, crickets, wolf howls, soul-wails
Crypt: bugs, whispers, creaks, scratches, faint moans
Catacombs: add some slow-dripping water with the music, maybe some bat noises

To play the ambiance, I put a 7.1 channel sound card into an extra CPU. Some audio extension cords and computer speakers makes for a nice, complete production.


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm an Audacity user, too! Love it.


----------

